# Trying to breed shrimp



## MassiveDynamic (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm trying to breed my dream blue shrimp. I have about 10 in a 50 gallon tank. (I should have 15, but I either can't see them, or they died. 5 of them are culls I bought online, and I think they might've died out of simply being too weak. The other 10 were the real deal and they're much more active than the culls. You get what you pay for I guess) 

How long do they take to breed once they're in a tank? (I've had mine for a few weeks and none of them are berried) The water quality is fine (master test kit), they have plants to hide in, and I feed them zucchinis and algae pellets. 

My worry is that they get stressed out because I put my hands in the tank every 3 days or so to move plants or to clean the sponge filters. 

Please advise! Am I missing something? Thank you all!!!


----------



## sumo82 (Sep 18, 2006)

You're fine. They need to be adults to breed. Most likely you have juveniles. They need to be a few months old to breed. I think around 5 -6 months old. That's a huge tank for 10 shrimp btw. Good luck. I would move them to a smaller tank for now if you can so you can see them more.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

If everything is in check, patience is all you need. Once they are old enough and are acclimated to your water conditions. They will breed 

Your tank seems just fine for shrimp breeding. Warmer temps will help them grow/breed faster. 

PS - Do you dose fertilizers? If so, which kind? Some fertz contain compounds that will bring breeding to a halt.


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is also a big tank for them to find each other. Is there any fish in that tank that could be stressing them?


----------

